# Google offers Free Website with .in domains in India



## sygeek (Nov 2, 2011)

*Google offers Free Website with .in domains in India​*


> Today Google India is announcing ‘India Get Your Business Online’, a first-of-its kind program to offer free websites, domain & hosting services to small medium businesses in India. Designed with local partners, the program provides Indian businesses the tools and resources to establish a website, find new customers, and grow their businesses.
> 
> The initiative aims to break down the barriers that stop small businesses from getting online - by offering a quick, easy and free tool to set up and host a website. Our goal is to help 500,000 small medium businesses in India to get online in next three years through this program, with our partner HostGator. Small business owners in India can logon to *www.indiagetonline.in/ and use the tool to get a free, easy-to-build website and web hosting for one year powered by HostGator. Businesses will also get a customized domain .in name and free tools, training and resources to succeed online.
> 
> ...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing 

Registered


----------



## sygeek (Nov 2, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Registered


Apparently, it isn't working for me :/. Never gets past this page.


----------



## abhijangda (Nov 2, 2011)

thx in sharing!!


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2011)

Really nice! 
But hard to think of any name for my website!!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2011)

is it limited for a particular time?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2011)

Free for 1 year, thereafter you will have to pay a nominal charge, to keep it online.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't commit to this.There will be some sort of commitment in it. Once you get your site established, you will end up paying them more than the market value till the agreement period is over. In fact you will be paying also for those who simply tried this service for one year.


----------



## noob (Nov 3, 2011)

meetdilip said:


> Don't commit to this.There will be some sort of commitment in it. Once you get your site established, you will end up paying them more than the market value till the agreement period is over. In fact you will be paying also for those who simply tried this service for one year.



on what basis you are saying this ? this is what you think and not the fact.

*After 1 year, you CAN move your domain and hosting service to any other service provider.*

Also , lets us say you want to build your website , don't you have to pay for domain and hosting space  ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 3, 2011)

I just talked to hostgator support, you can dis-continue the a/c after 1 year. You can do that even now if you want to.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice Initiative for Indian businesses. No point of registering myself, but will try to spread the word.


----------



## d4rklord (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi this thing is not working...
you can see the details here!!

Google Fails, Fools and Disappoints People « 7!nvers3


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 3, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Apparently, it isn't working for me :/. Never gets past this page.



Same problem here.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 3, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Same problem here.


the support says it's due to heavy traffic. also, this offer will never-end.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 3, 2011)

They will be forced to end this offer mainly due to abuse by many people. After all providing free service have many limitation.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 4, 2011)

I've to say this time "Google Sucks".

Shared Hosting & Domain is so cheap anyone can get it. I don't need it as i'm on a personal dedicated box.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 4, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> I've to say this time "Google Sucks".
> 
> Shared Hosting & Domain is so cheap anyone can get it. I don't need it as i'm on a personal dedicated box.



 An initiative where Google gives an oppurtunity for Businesses to make their own web space with a very good Host, and add to that give a Top Level Domain, and yet "Google sucks".


----------



## sygeek (Nov 4, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> I've to say this time "Google Sucks".
> 
> Shared Hosting & Domain is so cheap anyone can get it. I don't need it as i'm on a personal dedicated box.


When you get something for free, you don't complain.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 4, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> An initiative where Google gives an oppurtunity for Businesses to make their own web space with a very good Host, and add to that give a Top Level Domain, and yet "Google sucks".



Why Businesses will go google way after one year when google will say you only have to host with us or your domain will be taken then what you will do ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 4, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> Why Businesses will go google way after one year when google will say you only have to host with us or your domain will be taken then what you will do ?



Frequently Asked Questions


> What if I want to use my free .in domain for another website hosted elsewhere?
> 
> You can certainly do so. HostGator provides the ability to manage the DNS for your domain which would give you the flexibility of using the domain with any hosting. If you need the domain transferred over to another provider, it can be done after the initial 60 days. However, we believe you would like the overall program experience, as Google and HostGator will be with you at every step to help you with anything you need.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 4, 2011)

^^ and what is hostgator's dns goes down?? Assuming that it goes down regularly (because of the fact that they are partially free), and almost every time these type of free service sucks.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 4, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ and what is hostgator's dns goes down?? Assuming that it goes down regularly (because of the fact that they are partially free), and almost every time these type of free service sucks.


you're assumption is baseless. hostgator is not free, it is sponsored by google.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 5, 2011)

sygeek said:


> you're assumption is baseless. hostgator is not free, it is sponsored by google.



But it's still a shared hosting & if this websites will be hosted by hostgator.in then one thing keep in mind their server are worse than that of hostgator.com. Hostgator.com use 8 core whereas hostgator.in use less powerful server & bad support. My personal Experience.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 5, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> But it's still a shared hosting & if this websites will be hosted by hostgator.in then one thing keep in mind their server are worse than that of hostgator.com. Hostgator.com use 8 core whereas hostgator.in use less powerful server & bad support. My personal Experience.



So what do you expect? A VPS or Dedicated server for free?  Jog on mate.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 5, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So what do you expect? A VPS or Dedicated server for free?  Jog on mate.



I mean to say Hostgator.com Shared Hosting is better than Hostgator.in Shared Hosting. Better Server, Better Price, Better Support.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have one very simple question. If I put my PAN number there, would I have to pay any income tax. Because I just want to open a website and not pay heavy taxes for it.


----------



## ceebee (Nov 13, 2011)

^ I don't think so. Putting your pan details somewhere doesn't necessarily mean that u've to give income tax for owning it.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 13, 2011)

haha... Just asking. Aniwz... now I want to delete my account. Actually I wanted to open a chat room there which is not possible as stated by a customer service agent. Can you tell me how to delete my account ?


----------

